# Traser P 5900 Type 3



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Traser P 5900 Type 3
































































and whit my Stocker&Yale SandY 490 - year 1991... 










more pics is here - **Traser P 5900 Type 3 
*


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Great pictures Kibi.:-! I have the same watch I changed out the strap for a sand coloured canvas one instead.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

wow! have you the picture?


----------

